# BOTP



## zorro (24 Jun 2007)

Just a quick question here; Does BOTP only run during the summer, or can you get on courses throughout the year?

I only ask because I may have the opportunity to finish school sooner than expected, and it would be nice to get through basic training if I don't have to wait until its run again next summer...

(I'm attending IAP beginning July 2)

Any info much appreciated.


----------



## aesop081 (24 Jun 2007)

Are you Regular or reserve ?

What entry plan are you under ?

More information will help people understand your situation and answer your question

AFAIK, BOTP are run year-round


----------



## kincanucks (24 Jun 2007)

You will do your training in the summer until you graduate.  Out.


----------



## zorro (24 Jun 2007)

CDN Aviator,

Sorry I didnt realize training was specific to entry plan... I thought it was standard across the board.

I am ROTP Reg force. The thing is I can fast-track through this coming fall semester and take 2 additional courses so that I would effectively graduate the end of 1st semester. Leavivng me available to complete BOTC through the winter or early spring if that was possibility....rather than doing OJT somewhere for 6 months until another course was run.


----------



## tree hugger (24 Jun 2007)

You have to talk to your SEM.


----------



## Rowshambow (25 Jun 2007)

Zorro, I think what Cdn Av was getting at was that ROTP who go to School in September (throughout the year) will do the courses in the summer, DEO, CEOTP can do training in fall or spring (while you are in school) that's why he asked what plan you were under!


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (25 Jun 2007)

The short answer is yes, BOTP for ROTP students is run only in the summer.  The long answer is if you are avail and there are vacancies on a DEO/CEOTP BOTP serial (they run all year) you could have the opporotunity to piggyback onto one of them


----------

